# Dry watch



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have been on this health kick/loosing weight for nearly 2 months now and its going well but I have been having the odd beer now and then.
Then it started to increase again so I have decided to go Tee total now:thumb:
Its been two weeks now and i don't miss it at all.
The main reasons for giving up the drink is the calories of beer/ale,the cost,health,hangover ect
Been working hard on my diet/exercise and I feel drinking goes back my work to keep the weight off.
I am determined to stay off it until Christmas how knows maybe even longer:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Same thing happening here, although I wasnt really much of a drinker. Now down to one can a week, on sunday with my salad and a cheese cob!

Once you start getting into excercise you soon start comparing the pleasure of food to the ammount of exercise you have to do to work it off, and usually I come down on the side of not eating or drinking stuff thats bad for me.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Due to health reasons i packed the drink in about 9 years ago and havent touched the stuff since. Health is still crap but at least i dont suffer hangovers!!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I gave up for 6 months 2 years ago, but I enjoy it too much to stay off it completely.

Oh well, I eat reasonably well, have not smoked for 7 months, exercise regularly and have kicked the other stuff as well, so my lifestyle now is a lot better than it was 2 years ago.

Well done away Ross


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going to stay off it for as long as possible:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I did over 12 months after the op, as I was advised to, but I've only drank 3 times since and then I can't drink pints so it's always Malibu and Orange or wine.

Good luck with the latest health drive mate!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross, I am not that sure a few beers here and there will cause any damage to your health...

In fact, I have read more than one article to say that it's actually healthier to have a few beers in moderation rather than none....and obviously rather than 400 pints on a Friday night...

Back in the day when I was fighting, I never drank...but to be honest, I enjoy a nice cold beer too much now to give it up...

I don't drink to get drunk, just to chill and relax...

:thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

No chance I will/could ever give up beer or cider its just too nice if you cant have the nice things in life what's the point.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ross said:


> Well I have been on this health kick/loosing weight for nearly 2 months now and its going well but I have been having the odd beer now and then.
> Then it started to increase again so I have decided to go Tee total now:thumb:
> Its been two weeks now and i don't miss it at all.
> The main reasons for giving up the drink is the calories of beer/ale,the cost,health,hangover ect
> ...


Good luck to you- Aside from the health benefit; you may want to try putting the 'beer money' into a pot and then treat yourself to shiny gadgets with it?:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ dont you mean more shampoo :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I like drinking....... Id sooner not eat or train more lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Ross, I am not that sure a few beers here and there will cause any damage to your health...
> 
> In fact, I have read more than one article to say that it's actually healthier to have a few beers in moderation rather than none....and *obviously rather than 400 pints on a Friday night*...
> 
> ...


Note to self: don't go ona night out with cueball.

Good on you Ross, it's difficult in our culture but as said before moderation nis the key. I used to drink like a fish at uni but not so much anymore just a few pints with the boys watching football.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I am going to buck the trend and not drink for a while anyway,I am pretty mature for my age I have been told many times:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

is that a nice way of saying boring :lol:

only joking mate


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

PaulGTI said:


> Same thing happening here, although I wasnt really much of a drinker. Now down to one can a week, on sunday with my salad and a cheese cob!
> 
> Once you start getting into excercise you soon start comparing the pleasure of food to *the ammount of exercise you have to do to work it off*, and usually I come down on the side of not eating or drinking stuff thats bad for me.


Thats what I am thinking of too,Say you have 4 pints which would be around a 1000 calories:doublesho
http://www.nutracheck.co.uk/calories/calories_in_alcohol/calories_in_pint.html


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> ^^ dont you mean more shampoo :lol:


Oi you:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I am pleased to say I have not touched any alcohol this weekend:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Still on the wagon,Its great waking up on Sunday without a hangover:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Good to hear Ross, keep up the fantastic work


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its going good,I don't really have any craving for beer at all and considering a bottle of good ale is around 300 calories it is a blessing.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Still not had a drop yet:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ It's OK... I drank enough for both of us last night, just to keep the balance.....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats great Cuey plus I don't get a hangover:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pleased to say I have still not had a drop yet:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Are you feeling any benefits from it Ross?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mixman said:


> Are you feeling any benefits from it Ross?


Yip not putting weight on,mood is much more stable,,no hangover,I can go for a drive on Sunday with no fear about getting stopped by the police (Not that I drive after a big night) and I must be saving at least a 100 quid a month.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Great to hear buddy!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Still not had a drop yet:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Good going that mate!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have genuinely surprised myself:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Still not had any yet but I am thinking about 1 or 2 bottles of Newcastle Brown ale tonight because I need to prep myself for my works Christmas party/meal but on the other hand I don't want to have any because I have done pretty well so far, Genuinely hand on heart I have not had any booze since my first post and I don't want to start it again:lol:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't be too fixated on how long you can go without. You've proved that you can go without, you don't need any and you feel better without. Don't get to a point where you resent it and be down on yourself IF you do fancy a tipple


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You right mate,I did have a few ales on Saturday for a treat:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I am bucking the trend at this time of year and I am not touching any drink from now until I don't know when and that includes New years eve which is always a huge disappointment.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Back on Dry watch again not had any drink in 5 weeks now and its staying like that:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have only had one pint since my last post I honestly did not want it but a friend wanted to buy me one so it would have been rude not too but I felt "funny" afterwards well it was a pint of Tennant's:lol
I honestly find it hard to drink now simply because of the calories in it and the fact that it does not seem to sit well with me anymore which is not a bad thing I guess because I am saving a ton of cash each month on buying drink and putting it in to my "Spec B fund":lol:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Its not just calories that are the worry with booze, its the female hormones: after several pints a bloke starts to talk sh!te and can't drive.


----------

